# Newbish: Triple Boot on netbook (Win7, Ubuntu and FreeBSD)



## freeballer (May 4, 2012)

It*'*s been a long time since I last installed freebsd FreeBSD. I wanted to triple boot a spare netbook I bought. It*'*s already got Windows 7, and Ubuntu installed on it. I'm getting "pre-check failed" when partitioning, so I need a little help. Like I said, I already put Ubuntu on it and it has several partitions for multiple OS's.

Currently my partitions are: 1 - boot, 2 - recovery, 3 - Windows 7 (all originally put on by Acer, all NTFS), fourth is an extended partition containing: Ubuntu partition, free space (FreeBSD hopefully), shared partition (NTFS), and swap.

If anybody could point me in the right direction, or provide a howto I'd really appreciate it. It*'*s been so long since I used it, I'm kind of anxious to get it installed and running.

Thanks for stopping by, I would appreciate help
Geo


----------



## Beeblebrox (May 4, 2012)

This should get you moving along the right direction. Post if you have questions about it:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=31713


----------

